# Pictures of 'old Hulme'



## Part 2 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did anyone else live in Hulme at any time?

I did, and I just found this site with some photo's. Some very fond memories  

http://www.exhulme.co.uk/


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 31, 2007)

I went there once for a weekend about 20 years ago..it was fucking scary I left early.....There was a pub called the Sir Henry Royce and it was like a twin pub to the Star and Garter in St Pauls/Montpelier,which was my local in Bristol at the time....even the landlords looked alike and both wore giant gold fertility horns round their necks While I was in the pub this chap climbed on to the pool table and did a flying karate kick and this other chaps head.......

Yup it was grim...couldn't get me head round the shops with the grill fronts and the fact that one could walk on the walkways for 13 miles with out touching the ground!!

But then again I didn't live there...it was a culture shock for me.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for posting that site, i used to live on william kent when i was a kid


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2007)

John Nash for me. Grim, but great! The biggest flat for the least money ever


----------



## Deareg (Nov 1, 2007)

it was grim alright, i remember playing football one evening when my mate told us that someone had jumped out of one of the windows on charles barry, we ran up to watch some poor woman dying


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 1, 2007)

I stayed up there for a weekend about 18 years ago, it was a bit of a shock to this country bumpkin   but I had a bloody great weekend all the same - I particularly liked the spinners arms, big posters up everywhere saying "no drug dealing" and the dealer having his stash hidden in one of the couches 

I've got very fond memories of that weekend


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to hear of other people's experiences, even the bad one's make me remember what a unique place and time it was.

Charles Barry for me. Around 1987/8.

The crescents felt like one long festival during Summer, like there was nowhere else like it.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 2, 2007)

you would have loved it then back in the 70ties, it was coming down with weirdos and characters, and all through the summer months it was like a wall of music, with all the diferent sound systems with their speakers on the roofs belting out dub music,

we found out how to open the lift doors, get on top of the lift, and when someone got in we could use the control panel to operate the lift, we used to jerk it up and down and open the doors in between floors


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 2, 2007)

I lived in Whalley Range in the early nineties so spent some time in Hulme and Moss Side.


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

Great stuff, reminds me of the Byker Redevelopment by Ralph Erskine - the Byker Wall. Great social-engineering project.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonsall Street right by the Henry Royce in the early 80s then Wm Kent and Charles Barry for a while. We paid no rent and let someone sleep on the couch who turned out to be an ace shoplifter from Spendwells so we ate okay.

The retail wars were funny with shops knocking out milk for a penny iirc.

Used to drink the Iron Duke quite a bit to get away from other students and almost got my head kicked in at the Royce for beating the captian of the pool team in a game.


----------



## Spion (Nov 3, 2007)

I was there staying with friends in about '82/3. We went to a pub that sold real ale (I think) that was on the edge of a park and then went back to the crescents and did the rounds of 2 or 3 parties that were just happening


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 3, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> We paid no rent



I don't think anyone paid rent in the crescents.  

I remember a fella known as Mad Dave who always had the keys for loads of flats, he was like the local estate agent


----------



## Deareg (Nov 4, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone paid rent in the crescents.
> 
> I remember a fella known as Mad Dave who always had the keys for loads of flats, he was like the local estate agent



i dont think anyone paid for anything, i remember a freezer firm called alpine, came around the flats doing some mad deal for a chest freezer full of food, every single person that i knew got one and nobody paid, the firm ended up going bankrupt, my mam sold hers to a butcher once we had emptied it

my mates dad took a big loan out, but the fella doing it only made him sign an agreement that he would make a weekly repayment, not how much, so every week when he came for his money, my mates dad handed him 10p, after a few months of whining and pleading he eventually gave up and they never saw him again


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 10, 2007)

I went to a party in the crescents circa 1989, there were cockroaches all over the walls... I hit one with a hammer. It went splat.


----------



## handy1 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282421


Grew up there.Found  Exhulme on a link from this site.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 18, 2007)

things that make you go Hulme


----------



## e19896 (Nov 22, 2007)

wow fuck me sideways oh hulme yes found thoughts come flodding back  home at the end i sqauted five places on there and throw a car of the roof at the end party oh what joy we had..


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 22, 2007)

All I really remember of Hulme is from going through on the bus into town, "Free Viraj Mendis" graffiti on one of the walkways over the road.


----------



## moose (Nov 22, 2007)

We were talking about him the other day - I wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## Deareg (Nov 22, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> We were talking about him the other day - I wonder what ever happened to him?



he was deported to germany


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 23, 2007)

handy1 said:
			
		

> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282421
> Grew up there.Found  Exhulme on a link from this site.


 that's a fascinating thread, even to someone like me, who only knew Hulme through its reputation.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 23, 2007)

Hulme in the good old days


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> that's a fascinating thread, even to someone like me, who only knew Hulme through its reputation.



*Makes point to read this evening.

That photo is great. I wonder where the little girl is now.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 23, 2007)

Nikkormat said:
			
		

> All I really remember of Hulme is from going through on the bus into town, "Free Viraj Mendis" graffiti on one of the walkways over the road.



I might have painted that he was seeking refuge in a church on the estate and there was weekley marches and a load of other stuff going on oh Hulme i loved it..


----------



## handy1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> *Makes point to read this evening.
> 
> That photo is great. I wonder where the little girl is now.



So,did you read it? Cracking thread isn't it?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm up to page 4! Excellent stuff, some cracking photos.


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 24, 2007)

It sounds lovely from the way you've all described it.
I was born in Cheadle Hulme, (no idea if thats anywhere near Hulme)
I dont remember any drug dealers or squats. i think it was more about twitching net curtains and keeping up with the Jones' where we lived.

Bit off topic but my mum's been researching our family tree for years and has just found out that her family used to live in Bramhall Hall. So I guess you could say that at least some of my family come from the other side of the tracks.


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 24, 2007)

handy1 said:
			
		

> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/


skyscraper porn!
what a bizarre forum


----------



## handy1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheadle Hulme is,figuritively speaking,a million miles from Hulme


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 24, 2007)

handy1 said:
			
		

> Cheadle Hulme is,figuritively speaking,a million miles from Hulme


I guessed. I just never posted in this section before.
Havent lived there since 1969 so it feels like never, pretty much


----------



## e19896 (Nov 26, 2007)

following this i had mad dream i was in the party flats (of which i had been when i lived there) sun ra comes into the space and begins to do a gig right upto the point of demolition. i've been dreaming a lot about sun ra of late mind you..


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 4, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> skyscraper porn!
> what a bizarre forum



Does it feature Sugar Towers? 

actually, I'm a member, lol!


----------



## northernhord (Dec 30, 2007)

A band I was in played the Hulme Prawnout festival, along with C-Charge, back to the planet and loads of others I think they knocked the Estates down a few months after this.

Hulme was a great place to stop off at inbetween festivals, I knew quite a few folk from back in them days that I aint seen for ages.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 31, 2007)

Edit.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Edit.




Damn,missed it!


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 31, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Hulme in the good old days


Can you imagine that, holding your mum's handbag while you watch her fighting someone. At that age it must be quite scary, I had a similar experience when I was really young. Must have been about 3 or 4, watched my mum arguing with next door neighbour, next door neighbour pulls a knife out on my mum. Great. Lovely.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 31, 2007)

A few years back I met a kid from Hulme and was talking about when I used to live there. He grew up just nearby where I'd lived so we were chatting on "do you know this and that person?" etc

I asked if he knew a couple I used to drop in on and he said "Oh yeah my Mum had a few fights in the street with her"  He told me the couple were no longer together and he'd seen the woman shagging someone else on a car bonnet


----------

